
Approaching $5k MRR after 3 years by working on it every day as an indie dev - mezod
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/everyday-app-year-3-approaching-5k-mrr-cb5916f0fe
======
mezod
Just sharing some thoughts on the slow but steady progress I've experienced
during my indie maker journey. This is not a shiny story of overnight success,
but an ode to the long term race.

